# Arquivo meteorológico



## JoaoVr (15 Abr 2016 às 13:30)

Boa Tarde,

Qual seria a maneira mais fácil (para leigo conseguir entender) de aceder a um arquivo meteorológico de uma cidade?

No caso de Vila Real, gostaria de saber quantos dias choveram nos últimos 30 dias, e apenas encontrei este site:
https://www.meteoblue.com/pt/tempo/previsao/archive/vila-real_portugal_2732438

Os dados são fidedignos? É um arquivo das previsões ou do que realmente aconteceu?

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Abr 2016 às 15:30)

JoaoVr disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> 
> Qual seria a maneira mais fácil (para leigo conseguir entender) de aceder a um arquivo meteorológico de uma cidade?
> 
> ...



Olá João,

Estive a ver esse site e de facto parece-me que está certinho. Nem conhecia. Acho que podes confiar nesses dados. 

Cumps.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Abr 2016 às 17:49)

JoaoVr disse:


> Boa Tarde, Qual seria a maneira mais fácil (para leigo conseguir entender) de aceder a um arquivo meteorológico de uma cidade? No caso de Vila Real, gostaria de saber quantos dias choveram nos últimos 30 dias, e apenas encontrei este site:
> https://www.meteoblue.com/pt/tempo/previsao/archive/vila-real_portugal_2732438
> Os dados são fidedignos? É um arquivo das previsões ou do que realmente aconteceu? Cumprimentos,



Recomendo a consulta destes dois sites:

WeatherOnline

Ogimet

É claro que dados fidedignos só podem ser aqueles que sejam validados.


----------

